# Help Identifying a woodstove



## SnakeFarm (Jan 24, 2006)

I have this great woodstove but I know very little about it except that I love it and want to know more about it.  It has "Model 260" cast in the back and I think it also says "Tiawan" but that is hard to read.  Any comments are welcome...


http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/2222/138/1600/Stove.jpg


----------



## webbie (Jan 24, 2006)

SnakeFarm said:
			
		

> I have this great woodstove but I know very little about it except that I love it and want to know more about it.  It has "Model 260" cast in the back and I think it also says "Tiawan" but that is hard to read.  Any comments are welcome...
> 
> 
> http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/2222/138/1600/Stove.jpg



One of many copies of Franklin stoves made in Taiwan in the 70's. Double Star was one big brand.
This is very old technology and is not worth burning except for emergencies or a little atmosphere. Also, be sure to have the stove and chimney checked out carefully, as 30+ years is a LOT of time for an insulated chimney to last.


----------



## SnakeFarm (Jan 25, 2006)

Hey, Thanks so much!  Before you told me it was a "Franklin" style I could not find ANY pics of it on line.  A google for "franklin stove" turns up hundreds.

The thing I like most about it is that it doubles as a fireplace.  Actually, that is it's main function since I live in South Texas and it is only cold here on month out of the year and then, not very...

I also love the look of the thing.  It has a "federal Eagle" design that has really grown on me.  It also  had two brass globes on the corners that I took off to polish and have not gotten around to yet.

There are more pics of it and the house it is in on my photoblog.

When we moved in last October, I had a sweep check it out and he gave it the AOK but did not know what type it was.

Are there any modern manufacturers that you would support for this type of stove?

Thanks again,

sf


----------



## SnakeFarm (Jan 25, 2006)

Two other questions...

This stove has a depression about an inch deep in the bottom and it had a regular firplace log rack placed in it when I inherited it.  Should I use the rack or just burn directly on the base over the depression?

Also,  it has two draft control slides at the bottom of the doors but they don't seem to have much affect.  It burns hot and fast with the doors closed and seems to do a good job heating up the room but I just wonder if it would help to control it if I were to install some gaskets around the doors.


----------

